# royal canin german shepherd junior 30



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

who uses it exactly? and how are you and your dog liking it. we just switched over to it for Bacon....he just wasnt liking science diet too much and wasnt eatting to very much...since switching to this brand, hes tends to eat it more and likes it even better. 

so my question is, for everyone else that uses this, or the silimar Royal Canin German Shepherd formulated food...how are you liking it, along w your dog(s)? good/bad experiances? how are they growing/weight gaining w it? so on and so on, ect......

thanks again guys


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

My pup, now 16 months, has been on Royal Canin since he was weaned and he's doing excellent. My guy, Hans, is a bit on the thin side, but I contribute that to the fact that he's a high energy dog, he doesn't sit still for 2 minutes, but the Vet is pleased with him and so am I, if I can figure out how I'll post a picture of my boy, I feel he's doing excellent on this food!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

They make a food for younger German Shepherds? All I can find on the website is this one, is this the one you're talking about?









MAXI German Shepherd 24
Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, brown rice, chicken fat, soy protein isolate, oat, barley, natural chicken flavor, powdered cellulose, sodium silico aluminate, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dried egg product, salt, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of Vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage was on Maxi babydog formula 30 ages weaned to 5 months. He did good on it but after a couple of months he didnt care for it anymore.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineThey make a food for younger German Shepherds? All I can find on the website is this one, is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the one i posted on the subject, is for 2-15months...you can buy it online..in my case, the pet stores sell them here in blegium. a little on the pricey side royal canin is huh?


----------

